# Number memorization



## Davepencilguin (Sep 5, 2007)

For those of you who use numbers to memorize cycles (and I'm one of them), this might interest you:

I picked up Brain Age 2 yesterday, and they have a game where it displays a 5x5 grid with the numbers 1-25 in a random order in the square. Your task is to memorize where the numbers are and write them it.

I figured it was a nice way to practice for blindfolded memorization.




Your thoughts?


----------



## jeff081692 (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't know if I would get the game or not but now I probably will so I can practice.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe a simple Excel-macro or HTML+Javascript-page would save you the cost and effort?


----------



## CorwinShiu (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh haha, I have that game. My best is 22 ;O. I don't play it very much but I memorize by remembering the position of 1, then 2, then 3, etc. I find it much harder then blindfold solving, since I don't use pure number memorization. 

Whats your brain age? Mines is 24 ;D


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the same method. It's easier than trying to remember what number is in each row.

On the first game, I've had an age of 20 for months, but this one's harder.
I'm slowly working my way down again. At about 32 now...


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2007)

Why not memorize the "cycles" of numbers? This would be exactly the same as memorizing a BLD cube? Maybe that's what Davepencilguin meant with his first post. This seems it would be much easier than rememering where the 1 is, where the 2 is, etc..

btw. This turns the game basically into memorizing the wings of a bigger cube BLD, just with 1 more piece.

Chris


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 9, 2007)

Exactly!
I haven't yet attempted a 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 blindfold, so how long does it usually take to memorize wings?
In the game, it gives a 2 minute time limit (or maybe it's 3... I don't remember), but perhaps that would be a nice goal to practice for the cube solve.

Plus, It really helps with the 3x3x3 memo.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 9, 2007)

Isn't this game close the 15-puzzle game ?

You could practice on the 15-puzzle as a starter. ;-)


----------



## CorwinShiu (Sep 9, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> Isn't this game close the 15-puzzle game ?
> 
> You could practice on the 15-puzzle as a starter. ;-)



The 15 puzzle is a sliding puzzle. Number memorization is memorizing then recalling all 25 numbers.

However, it would be interesting to have a BLD 15 puzzle contest...


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2007)

A few of us talked about that, and found out that Dror Vomberg did it in 2003, although I am unsure of the algorithms he used. I might make a ksolve def file, for the 15-puzzle!


----------

